# ISPConfig 3: Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 250 2.6.0 Bad message, but will be delivered



## hahni (18. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde hat folgende Fehlermeldung/folgenden Warning erhalten und ich weiß nicht so recht, was die Ursache hierzu sein könnte:

--
Reporting-MTA: dns; server.domain.com
Received-From-MTA: smtp; server.domain.com ([127.0.0.1])
Arrival-Date: Wed, 16 Nov 2011 16:24:46 +0100 (CET)

Original-Recipient: rfc822;user@domain.de
Final-Recipient: rfc822;user@domain.de
Action: delayed
Status: 2.0.0
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 250 2.6.0 Bad message, but will be delivered anyway
Last-Attempt-Date: Wed, 16 Nov 2011 16:24:46 +0100 (CET)
Final-Log-ID: 24809-12/Ic0b68QjL1Jx
--

Was läuft hier falsch?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (21. Nov. 2011)

Ist die Nachricht von Deinem Server? Wenn ja, dann findest Du die Informationen dazu im mail Log.


----------



## hahni (22. Nov. 2011)

Mein Kunde hat diese nach einer internen Weiterleitung erhalten. Bisher war dies aber ein Einzelfall. Ärgerlich ist aber, dass ich hierzu leider keinen Eintrag im Log-File finden kann. Weder bei der einstigen Empfänger-Adresse noch bei der neuen Empfänger-Adresse. Merkwürdig, nicht?


----------

